# Cherry barbs behavior



## JacobWiesel

It seems strange that description of behavior of Cherry barbs is different from various sources and what I see myself.
All but one asserted that they are school fish and should kept about 6 min. One asserted that they are better to be kept alone. The recommended ratio was 2 females for one male. So I have 4 females and 2 males. But I saw all Cherry Barbs swim together only one time, when I added White Clouds and the barbs seems become cautious for few minutes. Typically I see 3 females together, frequently they are joined by a male. But even when those 3-4 are together they do not swim like a typical schooling fish. I was worried they are ill, but all seems OK, just like hiding and have open space as it was described.
Is there an expert at barbs who can tell that what I see is the standard or some
other factors play role?


----------



## snail

We tend to use the term 'schooling' to refer to any fish that has strict social group behaviour, really 'shoaling' is often more accurate. What you describe is typical of shoaling fish. 

Cherry Barb


> Cherry barb behaviour:
> 
> Cherry barbs should always be kept in groups, but they will not form really tight schools. Within the Cherry barb shoal, a strict hierarchy will be observed.


Some fish will school/shoal more when kept in large numbers in a big aquarium, especially with big fish present but in a small/normal tank with a shoal of 6 they mostly just wander round doing their own thing or in loose groups. They feel safe enough and can never get far from each other anyway. They will only group up tightly when startled or unsure.


----------



## jrman83

Sounds like my Cherries. They even suck at shoaling. But, I didn't buy them for that reason. I just like their colors and the amount of activity they have.

If you want a true schooler, try Bloodfin or Rummy-nose Tetras. There are only so many that will be in a true school in a tank. I have 60 Cardinals in the same tank as my Rummies and Bloodfins...you can definitely tell the difference.


----------



## navigator black

Cherry barbs are an example of a fish that needs to live in groups to be happy, but where the groups keep a loose contact as they move through their preferred lower reaches of the rank. They keep each other in sight, but they aren't a pack of fish, more like a tribal structure as they forage through their territory. Every fish has its rank, and they are very aware of who is who.
Neons have somewhat the same lifestyle - a fish that's alone is in great danger away from the group, but the group doesn't stay very tight - it just moves from point A to Point B is a series of small, connected groups.


----------



## JacobWiesel

jrman83 said:


> Sounds like my Cherries. They even suck at shoaling. But, I didn't buy them for that reason. I just like their colors and the amount of activity they have.
> 
> If you want a true schooler, try Bloodfin or Rummy-nose Tetras. There are only so many that will be in a true school in a tank. I have 60 Cardinals in the same tank as my Rummies and Bloodfins...you can definitely tell the difference.


Thank you for the idea, I will think about. Might be you interested what is mine idea is now.
6 Ch. barbs, midlle level, 5 white (yellow)clowds top level, 2 Dwarf Gouramy males of different colors, bottom 8 coridoras of 2 species (4, 4),one craw fish. In this ensemble the craw fish is a kind of clown. (If somebody wants craw fish 2 things most important: they have to have opportunity to climb to surface and can escape from the tank-true acrobates, I use 2 pieces of driftwood) Sure hiding places. Just 10G.
2 aerators - one near heater. Natural plants only
Thank you everybody for responses


----------

